# Swiss Spirt Lola Audi LMP1 for Le Mans Series!



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Swiss Spirt has a new onwer, new car(Lola B07/10) and new engine(Audi 3.6 liter FSI V8). The engine is apparently the same as that of the R8. And it also uses a similar gearbox from what I've read about it. Artist renderings are avilable at several sportscar racing focused websites(Planet Le Mans and Endurance Info being among them).


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Swiss Spirt Lola Audi LMP1 for Le Mans Series! (chernaudi)*

I told George about this story this morning, he said he would work on finding out some more info on it.
I wanted to post it on SpeedArena, but could not find a legit English press release anywhere in the limited time I had to look for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Swiss Spirt Lola Audi LMP1 for Le Mans Series! (.:RDriver)*

Lola seems to have one. I'll be running it shortly.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Swiss Spirt Lola Audi LMP1 for Le Mans Series! ([email protected])*

The guy who's running the team used to run some of Audi's touring car programs in the '90's. Forget his name thought.


----------



## Bildon Racing (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Swiss Spirt Lola Audi LMP1 for Le Mans Series! (chernaudi)*

Fred Stalder by any chance?








ROC Auto? 
Ran the first LMP2 VW ROC Reynards.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Swiss Spirt Lola Audi LMP1 for Le Mans Series! (Bildon Racing)*

mmmm......
ROC LMP


----------

